# Lake flathead nesting habits



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I’m pretty familiar with river flatheads and nesting. It’s not prime time for them yet. I’m thinking they usually come off the nests a little bit earlier on lakes such as Cowan or Rocky Fork? Any opinions? Thanks


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Have you determined if the fatties have spawned in your area yet? Caught a few last night and did not see any signs of spawning on their fins or bodies.


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Flatties, not fatties (I'm a idiot)


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

I am under the impression flatheads would have spawned in early June with the little rain and high water temps, I think mid 70s to low 80s temps are ideal and we surpassed those water temps weeks ago


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

youngunner said:


> I am under the impression flatheads would have spawned in early June with the little rain and high water temps, I think mid 70s to low 80s temps are ideal and we surpassed those water temps weeks ago


Usually spawn starts really kicking around the 4th of July in Ohio.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Isn’t water temps more important than time of year for spawning? The difference in length of day is negligible between June 4th and July 4th Channel catfish in my opinion spawn in warmer water than flatheads, channel cats were spawning in central Ohio in mid or late June at the absolute latest. I am asking as much as I am just stating my opinion but I truly believe that the flathead spawn is well behind us based on this years warm temperatures. 66-75 degrees is optimal temps for flatheads to spawn..


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Spawning usually occurs when the photo period is correct and temperature is a trigger. Channels spawn first in early June and water temps around 70. Flatheads spawn later (around first week of july) and at a slightly higher temperature usually around 72-75. Don't get fooled by surface temperatures, they are always higher. As to the difference in lake and river fish, river usually warm faster, but the difference is probably only a few days in spawning.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I know river flatheads usually come out from the rock mid to late August. Sounds like most think they are similar in lakes


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I usually start looking for them at the end of July to be out, in southern Ohio.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Slow year for me so far. I caught my biggest of 2020 last Friday out of a creek and it didn’t have any marks on it what so ever. The water was very warm. I don’t know what to think. I’m sure some have and some haven’t yet.


----------

